# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Không giảm giá xăng: Chuyên gia nói gì?

## stylehanquoc

*Không giảm giá xăng: Chuyên gia nói gì?* 
Chủ nhật, ngày 14/08/2011, 07:49
(Tin tuc) - Tôi nghĩ quan trọng nhất là cơ quan điều hành giá phải đứng trên lợi ích của người dân. Lợi ích của DN thì tự họ biết cách bảo vệ rồi, chỉ còn người dân là không có thông tin và công cụ để bảo vệ mình, phải trông cậy vào cơ quan nhà nước” - chuyên gia kinh tế Phạm Chi Lan bày tỏ quan điểm.
Dù cơ quan quản lý nhà nước đã đưa ra thông điệp chính thức: Không giảm giá xăng dầu vào thời điểm này do doanh nghiệp vẫn đang bị lỗ, thì dư luận chưa cảm thấy bị thuyết phục. Một lần nữa, những vấn đề trong điều hành giá xăng dầu lại trở nên nóng bỏng, đặc biệt là vấn đề minh bạch thông tin.

*Lý do chưa thuyết phục*

“Giá dầu thô giảm, nhưng giá xăng thành phẩm không giảm” – là lý do các doanh nghiệp đang đưa ra giải thích vì sao giá trong nước vẫn cao. Cụ thể, ông Vương Thái Dũng, Phó Tổng giám đốc Tổng Công ty Xăng dầu Việt Nam (Petrolimex) cho biết, tính trung bình 30 ngày (từ ngày 7/7 - 8/8), giá xăng dầu thành phẩm nhập từ Singapore đang ở mức 123 USD/thùng, và doanh nghiệp vẫn đang lỗ khoảng 500 - 600 đồng/lít.

Ông Vương Đình Dung, Tổng Giám đốc Tổng Công ty Xăng dầu Quân đội cũng khẳng định, từ ngày 1-8 đến ngày 4-8, DN này vẫn phải nhập xăng A92 bình quân 123,26 USD/thùng, cộng chi phí vận chuyển và các loại thuế, phí, thì giá cơ sở là 21.959 đồng/lít, vẫn cao hơn giá bán hiện hành. Dù bài toán có vẻ rất rõ ràng, DN đang lỗ, nhưng cách tính này chưa nhận được sự đồng thuận của nhiều người.

Bày tỏ quan điểm về vấn đề này, chuyên gia kinh tế Phạm Chi Lan cho rằng sự lý giải là thiếu rõ ràng. “Nếu như thời điểm trước nói căn cứ vào giá thế giới, được hiểu là giá dầu thô, thì lần này lý do không giảm giá lại căn cứ vào giá xăng thành phẩm. Sự không nhất quán này làm dư luận rất rối, không biết nên tin vào đâu”. Chuyên gia Phạm Chi Lan cũng cho rằng, trong khi giá dầu thô được đưa tin rộng rãi và cập nhật hằng ngày, mọi người đều có thể theo dõi; thì giá xăng thành phẩm rất ít người có điều kiện để biết.

TS Ngô Trí Long, nguyên Phó Viện trưởng Viện Nghiên cứu khoa học thị trường giá cả (Bộ Tài chính) cũng cho rằng: DN kêu lỗ là không hợp lý, bởi giá thế giới đang giảm mạnh, tỷ giá đang rất ổn định và thuế vẫn giữ nguyên kể từ đầu tháng 6. Lý do các DN cho rằng một phần nguyên nhân lỗ là do chi phí bán hàng bị đội lên so với quy định của Bộ Tài chính (hiện là 600 đồng định mức chi phí kinh doanh + 300 đồng lợi nhuận định mức), đặc biệt chiết khấu hoa hồng cho đại lý đã tăng từ 200 – 300 đồng lên 700 - 800 đồng/lít xăng dầu cũng không được chấp nhận. Hạch toán chi phí kinh doanh là chuyện của DN, người tiêu dùng không thể tiếp tục gánh giá xăng cao chỉ bởi lý do DN phải tăng chiết khấu cho đại lý.

Trong giao ban cuối tháng 7 với Bộ Công Thương, chính bà Đàm Thị Huyền – Phó Tổng Giám đốc Petrolimex cũng tiết lộ: Các DN đầu mối có mạng lưới bán hàng nhỏ đang phải tăng chiết khấu cho đại lý để giải phóng hàng tồn kho, đã làm các đại lý trung gian được hưởng lợi cao một cách phi lý. Tuy nhiên, chưa có cơ quan quản lý nào đứng ra làm rõ điều này.

* Điều hành giá đang có vấn đề*

Đến thời điểm này, chúng ta đã bỏ qua 2 thời điểm có thể giảm giá xăng dầu. Lần đầu là do cơ quan quản lý chủ động lựa chọn, còn lần 2 thì chưa có cách giải thích cho hợp lý. Cụ thể, ngày 9-6, sau khi giá xăng dầu trên thị trường thế giới liên tục giảm, Bộ Tài chính đã quyết định tăng thuế lên 5% đối với dầu diesel và dầu hỏa, đồng thời tăng mức trích quỹ bình ổn.

_Việc điều hành giá xăng dầu chưa được dư luận đồng thuận_
Theo lý giải của cơ quan quản lý, liên Bộ Tài chính và Công Thương đã quyết định phương án này, bởi “nếu có điều chỉnh giảm giá, cũng chỉ giảm được 500 đồng/lít, tác động cụ thể đến từng người dân là không lớn (mỗi người đi xe máy tiết kiệm được khoảng 10.000 đồng/tháng), mặt bằng giá chung cũng sẽ không giảm.

Mặt khác, nếu sau đó vài ngày giá thế giới lại tăng, thì buộc phải tăng giá trong nước, lại là cơ hội để những kẻ trục lợi tiếp tục tăng giá hàng hóa. Cân nhắc lợi – hại, cơ quan quản lý quyết định tăng thuế, trích quỹ để tăng nguồn thu ngân sách. Vào thời điểm đó, quyết định này về cơ bản được dư luận đồng thuận.

Tuy nhiên, sau đó, theo chính thừa nhận của bà Đàm Thị Huyền – Phó Tổng Giám đốc Petrolimex, có thời điểm có thể giảm giá xăng dầu, nhưng các DN đều không giảm. Giải thích trước dư luận về điều này, bà Huyền cho rằng nguyên nhân là ở thông điệp điều hành thiếu rõ ràng của Bộ Tài chính.

Điều đáng nói ở đây, là vào thời điểm có thể giảm giá, DN không giảm, nhưng cơ quan quản lý không thấy có ý kiến gì, để rồi sau đó lại bị DN “trách” ngược. Bị cả dư luận nhân dân và DN trách cứ, rõ ràng cơ quan điều hành nên xem lại.

“Tôi nghĩ quan trọng nhất là cơ quan điều hành giá phải đứng trên lợi ích của người dân. Lợi ích của DN thì tự họ biết cách bảo vệ rồi, chỉ còn người dân là không có thông tin và công cụ để bảo vệ mình, phải trông cậy vào cơ quan nhà nước” - bà Phạm Chi Lan bày tỏ quan điểm.

Vấn đề của điều hành giá hiện nay chính là lòng tin của người tiêu dùng. Người dân không đòi hỏi giảm giá bằng mọi cách, mà chỉ đòi hỏi sự sòng phẳng. “Liên tục kêu lỗ, nhưng đến khi cổ phần hóa Petrolimex lại công bố lãi to. Những lý giải về tăng giảm giá không rõ ràng, tăng nhanh, giảm chậm. Cơ quan quản lý không chủ động thông tin, chỉ đến khi dư luận chất vấn mới trả lời... là những lý do làm mọi sự xung quanh giá xăng dầu thêm rối. Muốn được dư luận đồng thuận, thì hãy tạo lòng tin” – một chuyên gia kinh tế cho biết.

Ngay cả chuyện ngày 12-7, Thứ trưởng Bộ Công Thương Nguyễn Cẩm Tú cho rằng giá xăng dầu đã hết sức minh bạch, không cần kiểm toán; nhưng sau đó ngày 4-8, trả lời PV bên lề Quốc hội, Bộ trưởng Vũ Huy Hoàng lại cho rằng có thể DN xăng dầu công bố thông tin chưa hết, chưa đầy đủ, cần phải qua kiểm toán mới biết... càng làm dư luận đặt ra dấu hỏi: Rút cuộc là giá xăng dầu minh bạch hay chưa?

*Có nên giảm thuế, phí để giảm giá xăng dầu?*

Dư luận hiện đang đặt ra vấn đề các mức thuế, phí đánh trên xăng dầu hiện quá cao. Cụ thể, tổng mức thuế, phí mà xăng A92, A95 đang phải gánh là 5.582 đồng/lít, dầu diesel phải gánh 6.100 đồng/lít. Theo đó, nhiều người đề xuất nên giảm bớt khoản này để giảm sức ép lên giá. Tuy nhiên, chuyên gia Phạm Chi Lan cho rằng “nên xem lại giá của DN trước”. “Giảm thuế, phí để giảm giá thì thực chất là lấy tiền của Nhà nước để bù, mà cuối cùng thì tiền đó cũng là từ túi người dân. “Công” giảm giá thì DN hưởng, mà gánh nặng chi phí thì người dân chịu. Cách làm đó là chưa tích cực. Tôi cho rằng nên xem lại cơ cấu giá của DN, họ phải giảm chi phí để giảm giá, chứ không phải Nhà nước bỏ tiền ra cho họ giảm giá”. Ông Ngô Trí Long cũng cho rằng cần xem lại việc nâng chiết khấu của DN cho đại lý, xem có hợp lý không, đủ để đại lý hòa lại chi phí và có lãi không, hay là hành vi gửi giá.
Các chuyên đề khác:
nhacmp3 
nghe album nhac vang 
kim hyun joong 2011 
tai nhac 
nhac hot thang 5 nam 2011
nhacvanghaynhat 
kim hyun joong den viet nam

----------

